# Cruze 1.4T Manual ECO - Gearbox fluid?



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...this is from the Owners Manual: _"Castrol BOT 0402 Transmission Fluid (GM Part No. 88862472, in __Canada 88862473)."_

...and here's the *Castrol*™ Technical Data Sheet:

http://www.castrol.com/liveassets/bp_internet/castrol/castrol_south_africa/STAGING/local_assets/downloads/t/BOT_402_TDS.pdf


----------



## Knightslugger (Jan 11, 2011)

GL-4 then. good to know.


----------



## TravsCruze (Aug 4, 2011)

70AARCUDA said:


> ...this is from the Owners Manual: _"Castrol BOT 0402 Transmission Fluid (GM Part No. 88862472, in __Canada 88862473)."_
> 
> ...and here's the *Castrol*™ Technical Data Sheet:
> 
> http://www.castrol.com/liveassets/bp_internet/castrol/castrol_south_africa/STAGING/local_assets/downloads/t/BOT_402_TDS.pdf


gonna bump this old thread and say thank you 70AARCUDA, was looking for this info since two dealerships said they couldn't even order this fluid for me even with the GM part number. 

now to find some new fluid to put in my transmission that meets the spec's and has as low a parasitic drag as possible.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...thanks, that was posted a l--o--n--g time ago.


----------



## oshia86 (May 29, 2011)

Whatever it is, the cold shifting properties suck.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

GM changed the part number from 2011 to 2012. Not sure if it's a fluid change or just an updated part number for a new model year car.


----------



## TravsCruze (Aug 4, 2011)

all i know is i had two dealerships tell me that i was basically S.O.L. and to just "put whatever you want in it". Knowing that the OEM was GL-4 made sense due to the yellow metal. But there isn't alot of GL-4 fluids on the shelfs you can just walk in and get at my local parts stores. Almost all of it is GL-5 which is fine for ring gears and pinions, but corrosive to syncro's. 

I ended up getting 3 liters of Pennzoils syncromesh.. blah blah blah.. whatever it is. Its somewhat close to the OEM's properties according to the data sheets, although it has a considerably higher viscosity number. I'm hoping that doesn't make it to slippery for the syncros. If it acts funny i'll pull it straight back out. I'd really like to try some of the Joe Gibbs qualifying gear oil, its viscosity at 100C is a few points lower than the oem stuff, but the viscosity number is almost identical. MMmmmm low parasitic drag... it would be an interesting experiment.


----------



## Dale_K (Jul 16, 2011)

I used to have a C6 Corvette and GM makes a specific manual transmission lubricant that really works well but I don't know if it's appropriate for the Cruze manual trans. The Corvette came factory fill with Dexron III (yeah, an automatic transmission fluid in a manual trans) and it shifted crummy in the cold. When they swtiched to a newer version of Dexron they also came out with the revised spec manual trans lubricant. It improved cold weather shifting a lot in the C6.

Here's a link. It says it's GL4.

21018899 - GM Manual Transmission Lubricant - 32 oz.


----------



## FatKidsCruze (Sep 2, 2011)

Try looking at AMSOIL 75w90 Manual Trans Fluid, looks promising GL-4 and based on stats is comparable if not a tad better than the GM Part.


----------



## TravsCruze (Aug 4, 2011)

FatKidsCruze said:


> Try looking at AMSOIL 75w90 Manual Trans Fluid, looks promising GL-4 and based on stats is comparable if not a tad better than the GM Part.


Memphis called me up last night and reminded me about amsoil, so i called up a buddy i ride motorcycles with thats a dealer and had him order me some of that exact product you listed. And since the clutch assembly is still in transist it should have time to get to me before i need it.

talk about frustration though.. finding GL-4 on the shelves is not a fun venture.


----------



## FatKidsCruze (Sep 2, 2011)

Yeah, I can understand that. But for me I order it and there is a warehouse like 2hrs away so I get it next day almost everytime at standard shipping lol


----------



## nickauger (Feb 11, 2011)

Probably Redline MT85 should be good too


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...what does it say in the *2012* Cruze Owners Manual?

...what the *2012* Cruze Owners Manual says:

Manual Transmission
Manual Transmission Fluid​(GM Part No. 19259104, in Canada 19259105).


----------



## TravsCruze (Aug 4, 2011)

nickauger said:


> Probably Redline MT85 should be good too


i was looking at this one also. I'd also like to give Joe Gibbs qualifying or MT a whirl for a few thousand miles and see what it feels like. I have a feeling i'm gonna be swapping alot of fluids in the tranny tryin to find what i like.


----------



## Greasemonkey2012 (Jul 8, 2012)

I'm Gona use the amsoil sycromesh 


Sent from my iPhone using Autoguide.com App


----------

